# Think I have created a new problem



## JennF (May 29, 2007)

I have been on zantac for almost 4 years, taken once a day, at bedtime. Since having my third baby last fall, the reflux has become worse and I needed to "supplement" with gaviscon a few times a night. In early spring, my doctor switched me to a PPI (Pariet, which I think is Aciphex in the US). Now, up until that point, I had IBS-D (which began after having my GB removed) and reflux, but no other GI complaints. I took the pariet for almost 6 weeks, it instantly improved my reflux. Close to the end of the 6 weeks, I began to have problems with bloating and upper GI gas (tons of belching), and feeling full soon after starting to eat. I stopped the pariet and went back to zantac. My reflux never returned, but it has now been replaced by an AWEFUL burning sensation in my mid-abdomen, as soon as I eat anything. Sometimes after only one mouthful of food, the burning starts. This has been going on for a few weeks now. I went back on the pariet, thinking now I've got a problem with acid, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything for the burning. The only time I truely feel 100% well, is when my stomach is empty. Does anyone know what the heck is going on here? Do you think the pariet started this new problem? TIA!Jenn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I have no idea what could be going on, but since this is new for you I would go back to the doctor to discuss these new symptoms.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I would agree to talk to your doctor, first. While I know there can be several causes for all of our symptoms, and some are more serious than others, the burning sensation you experience sounds exactly like what happened to me. I went from indigestion to gastritus, to gallstones, to what you are now experiencing, to reflux. So while it may be an indicator of further problems, at least in my case it wasn't a cancer or ulcer or other serious problem and turned out to be completely reversable. Presumably, that will be the same for you.Mark


----------



## JennF (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!I will be seeing the doctor soon anyway, so I will tell her. Isin't this an enjoyable condition...you never know what will happen next!


----------

